# NASCAR ticker question for sportster 5



## boblitriphus (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a new Sportster 5 and I was using the manual to figure out the sports ticker/alerts. According to what I read and was able to do with my radio unit, I selected to have ALL CARS on ticker not alert. 

Tonight the Lifelock.com 400 race was on. I was alerted of the race. The ticker showed up on every channel I listened to as expected. However, I do not have any cars selected specifically. I know you can manually choose up to 5. The ticker seemed to rotate through 5 car numbers. But the five it chose made no sense to me. I thought it would just show me the top five current positions as the race went on. Actually only 3 of the top 5 racers were listed. Two others were not even close to the top. As the race went on, I noticed a couple of the race car numbers changed to reflect the first position, but still I couldn't figure out why I was not seeing positions 1-5.

So I tried to enter in five specific race car numbers to show in the ticker. But when i returned to a music channel, the ticker would not show my five race car numbers, just the five it had been showing.

I also noticed that when in the sports alert menu, if I select to show the ticker for ALL CARS, the next time I go into that menu there's no longer a check mark next to it.

Shouldn't the ticker just constantly scroll through all positions like you see on TV? OR if not, is there a reason why my radio is not showing the five cars that I manually selected? Any help from someone who knows a little about this would be helpful. I do not need advice as it is printed in the manual because I've gone through the steps there. 

Thanks!


----------

